# What is behind the "no hoodies" in some schools?



## 3girls1boy (Nov 20, 2001)

My kids' middle school is going to ban them and I've never heard any explanation for why. I must be missing something.


----------



## whalemilk (Jul 11, 2008)

That is so random. Do they think it's a "gang thing"? I've seen a lot of random, harmless things banned for supposedly being "gang related." The less actual gangs there are at the school, the more bizarre the things banned.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

I wonder if it has to do with teachers being able to identify students from a distance? I think it's silly.


----------



## ziggy (Feb 8, 2007)

Our school had valid concerns about wearing hoodies - bulky enough to hide weapons. Only the front entrances had metal detectors, not the back doors. Hoodies were allowed, but you had to take them off at request to prove it was just a hoodie, and nothign else.

This was a high school in south LA though.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

But couldn't you hide a weapon under any bulky sweatshit or jacket? What does the hood have to do with anything?


----------



## acannon (Nov 21, 2007)

IAW hiding bulky things in them, but you can also pull the hood up and hide headphones, and at most schools, iPods and MP3 players are also banned. Hoodies weren't banned at my school, but you had to keep the hood down in class.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

That seems like a reasonable rule - but banning them altogether? Ridiculous.


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

An extension of a no hats rule? My high school had a no hats rule in the 80's.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

seriously though - what if your ears are cold?


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

In part it is the ability to hide your idenity or if you are asleep in class. There are different types of hoodies some are more face hiding than others. So instead of trying to describe or make limits of them they are banning them out right.

In some areas it is a matter of dressing appropraitely for weather--I would be concern on a libility aspect of a chidl overheating if they are wearing them in the hot months. In Dec. they should come off when indoors (IMO). I know the district I am sending one of my children to they see them as outer wear. Not a flat our ban but not to be warn around school unless other wise approved, they are OK with jacket hoodies if cold in class room like sweater.


----------



## purslaine (Feb 20, 2006)

Oh, for goodness sake.

I think kids should be allowed to wear want they what at school unless it has hate slogans on it or something.

Kathy


----------



## nolansmummy (Apr 19, 2005)

we weren't allowed to have the hoods pulled up over our heads when i was in h.s. They were not banned, but teachers would ask kids to pull them down. It was mostly because of head phones, this was pre ipod days, but we were allowed to have discmans at school. Also the sleeping thing. Teachers wanted us to all be awake during class for some reason .


----------



## textbookcase (May 31, 2007)

Wow, haven't heard of this!


----------



## mar123 (Apr 14, 2008)

I teach high school. The school bookstore actually sells sweatshirts with hoods, but the kids can't wear the hoods in class. It is for a number of reasons, the biggest one being it is too easy to hide Ipods, MP3 players, even bluetooth headsets. The sleeping thing is another. They can pull the hoods up if they are outside and it is cold, but this is south Louisiana, doesn't get cold that often and when it does most kids hang out inside, LOL. We are supposed to report the kids that have the hoods on in class as a dress code violation- I just tell them to take it off. I pick my battles. The pants below the rear bother me way more than hoods. If I had a dollar for every pair of boxers I have seen, I could retire!


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

Quote:

you can also pull the hood up and hide headphones, and at most schools, iPods and MP3 players are also banned. Hoodies weren't banned at my school, but you had to keep the hood down in class.
that's the rule at the highschools here too, they can wear them but hoods must be down.


----------



## Labbemama (May 23, 2008)

For now my kids are allowed to wear them at school. Same concerns though, hiding weapons and contraband items. They aren't allowed to wear jackets in the building either and it gets pretty cold.

Of course they push the school hoodies with their logo on them as one of the approved items.


----------



## mirlee (Jul 30, 2002)

Here, it is a safety issue as well as the iPod/headset issue. Of course, we also have police and metal detectors in our high school. The no-hoodie rule is in every school, public and private, here. They can wear it to school, but they are not permitted to wear the hoodie during school hours.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mirlee* 
Here, it is a safety issue as well as the iPod/headset issue. Of course, we also have police and metal detectors in our high school. The no-hoodie rule is in every school, public and private, here. They can wear it to school, but they are not permitted to wear the hoodie during school hours.

I still don't understand how it's a safety issue in a way that any other baggyish clothes would be.


----------



## Labbemama (May 23, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipse* 
I still don't understand how it's a safety issue in a way that any other baggyish clothes would be.

They have a code against baggy pants too for the same reasons, kids sneaking in guns and knives and stuff. Our school doesn't have metal detectors.


----------



## Marcee (Jan 23, 2007)

Our kids can still wear them but the hood must be down while indoors.


----------



## kofduke (Dec 24, 2002)

At the school where I worked it was because students used them to hide their identity - i.e., getting in a fight and then running away from security.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marsupialmom* 
In part it is the ability to hide your idenity or if you are asleep in class. There are different types of hoodies some are more face hiding than others. So instead of trying to describe or make limits of them they are banning them out right.
.

Some hoodies have hoods that zip up completely and the wearer can hide his face entirely as a mask would. Some hoodies have eye holes with a screen covering, so that the person's identity is completely covered. My son has one that has a skeleton imprint which he wore at Halloween.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

DD1 has a number of hooded sweatshirts (including one that's t-shirt thin that she wears as a shirt, not as outerwear) and never uses the hoods- unless maybe if it's raining! The hood messes up her hair.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

The full ban of hoodies could be a safety issue. In my school the 'real smart kids' (not the sarcasm) would use the hoods to get a friends attention by pulling/twisting etc. The bullies would do it not so nicely too, remember one incident where some jacka$$ almost choked a kid to death by pulling and twisting the hood too tight for the kid to breath.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mar123* 
The pants below the rear bother me way more than hoods. If I had a dollar for every pair of boxers I have seen, I could retire!

Totally OT, but that drives me bonkers, as well. DS1 wears his pants like that, and I've actually heard him use phrases such as, "back when people used to wear their pants way up at their waists" and things like that. I let it slide, because it's _so_ not worth getting into a battle over, but I've become curmudgeonly enough to despair over how "kids today" choose to dress (and this comes from someone who wore studded gauntlets and a denim vest adorned with a flaming, horned skull).


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

The hoodies these days zip all of the way up and cover the face...and have eye holes so that the wearer can see out.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Most of DD's hoodies don't even have drawstrings!

I wonder if schools are differentiating between various forms of hoodies- the "decorative" type that can't even stay on your head in the wind vs the type that cover your whole face (or the standard drawstring type in between)?


----------



## 1growingsprout (Nov 14, 2005)

I think its just 'dress code'. And IMO dress code isnt about negotiation, it just 'IS'.
We homeschool so its a non-issue, we live in the heat, so hoodies are a non-issue,

But schools do have dress codes, its part of school. They dont have to explain them, they just are.

No hoodies seems reasonable to me, it seems respectful and honestly, how can you pay attention in class with a huge bulky jacket on or if the person in front of you has a hood on??


----------



## Ziggysmama (Dec 26, 2007)

The no-hoodies rule is not because of safety or headphones or any of that other bull. Its because people equate hoodies with thugs. Its a really stupid rule.


----------



## brainysmurfette (Jun 14, 2007)

It is a safety issue in my classroom. I teach HS chemistry, and the hoods and strings get in the way during lab, particularly if we are using an open flame. Long hair that isn't tied back is a similar hazard. However, my solution wouldn't be to ban them from school. If the student has a shirt on underneath, it is very easy for them to remove the hoodie and leave it at their desk for the lab. If the student refuses, they will have to sit out the lab. I cannot and will not give a student permission to do something that might result in serious injury (such as thermal or chemical burns to the face, scalp, and neck), even if the rule seems petty.

The hoods can also be dangerous in shop/vocational classes where machinery of various sorts is used. As an example, a drawstring could get caught in a table saw or other equipment and drag a kid's head into the cutting area. This risk could still be dealt with by wearing a shirt underneath and removing the hoodie for just the necessary activity.

The hoods are also used to hide music headsets and such, but a no hoods up rule can take care of that issue.

I'm glad I don't have to enforce that particular rule. I hate having to enforce school rules I don't fully agree with. (The one I have a problem with at ours is a rule prohibiting cell phones anywhere on campus, even turned off in the bottom of a backpack or locker. Some of our students live over an hour away and need to stay in touch with their parents in the event of a transporation problem.)


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1growingsprout* 
No hoodies seems reasonable to me, it seems respectful and honestly, how can you pay attention in class with a huge bulky jacket on or if the person in front of you has a hood on??

Why would someone in front of my having a hood on affect my ability to learn? When did a hoody become a "huge bulky jacket" and why would a jacket in and of itself interfere with someone's ability to learn?


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ziggysmama* 
The no-hoodies rule is not because of safety or headphones or any of that other bull. Its because people equate hoodies with thugs. Its a really stupid rule.


Yep.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

It's just yet another power play by the schools.


----------



## smilingmomma (Apr 3, 2005)

I work with adolescents. The majority of adolescents whom I see, when wearing a hood, use the hood as a defense mechanism. When I see them for therapy, they let the hood drop below their eyes at times, or tie it real tight. Now, in therapy, all this is "stuff" for my work with them. I want them to reveal themselves.

However, my mother is a teacher. She says the kids wear hood in her classroom to avoid eye contact, sleep, or zone out. Sure there are students who wear hoods b/c they are comfy, or there cold, but for the most part the wearing of hoods is not functional.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

Again, that seems like a great reason to require that the hoods be down while in class, but not to ban them outright.


----------



## smilingmomma (Apr 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipse* 
Again, that seems like a great reason to require that the hoods be down while in class, but not to ban them outright.

I completely agree. If I were to teach, I'd want the hood down.

I loooove wearing hoodies, fyi, but rarely, if ever, wear the hood. Isn't that pretty common? I mean, unless you're wearing it to stay warm at a baseball game or something!


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ziggysmama* 
The no-hoodies rule is not because of safety or headphones or any of that other bull. Its because people equate hoodies with thugs. Its a really stupid rule.

Having been there when someone was almost strangled because you can't keep an eye on a bully every second on of the day. I'd have to say nope.

Plently of schools, a no hoodie rule is implemented for safety reasons.


----------



## Ziggysmama (Dec 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MusicianDad* 
Having been there when someone was almost strangled because you can't keep an eye on a bully every second on of the day. I'd have to say nope.

Plently of schools, a no hoodie rule is implemented for safety reasons.

Should we ban scarfs too? or how about anything with a neck?


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

scarves are easier to get out of if someone tries to grab it. Some one grabs your hood and twists untill it cuts off your oxygen, you either get saved by someone or die.

Is perhaps, your unwillingness to accept that schools may see hoodies as a safety hazard, perhaps born from your own difficulty associating hoodies with something other then thugs?


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh and around here, there are school who have banned scarves for safety reasons.


----------



## Ziggysmama (Dec 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MusicianDad* 
scarves are easier to get out of if someone tries to grab it. Some one grabs your hood and twists untill it cuts off your oxygen, you either get saved by someone or die.

Is perhaps, your unwillingness to accept that schools may see hoodies as a safety hazard, perhaps born from your own difficulty associating hoodies with something other then thugs?

Oh yeah thats the reason. Me. This is really so silly. Since when do high schools ban clothes for safety reasons? They don't.
You really think that school ban hoodies because you might get murdered by someone with your own hoodie? Goodness gracious!!!

Our national government has a yearly "Hoodie Day" where everyone is encouraged to wear Hoodies, even everyone in Parliament. It is a day to celebrate and reach out to youth. The Hoodie Day just gone a bunch of conservative politicians refused to wear the hoodies because they thought they were "encouraging gang violence" and so on and so forth.

It really just comes down to peoples misconceptions when it comes to youth culture and fashion. To be honest it all completly ageist and borderline racist.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MusicianDad* 
Oh and around here, there are school who have banned scarves for safety reasons.

Do they ban necklaces as well? Even the ones with a cross or a star on them? What about a hijab?


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Ok yeah, maybe your right. Schools are so bloody uptight that they would NEVER dream of doing something for safety reason. It all has to be about their own obsessive desire to control and discriminate.

News flash, Ziggysmama, just because you don't like public schools doesn't mean they are 100% evil and everything they do is for selfish, evil reasons. No they aren't perfect, but there are plenty of things the schools do FOR A GOOD reason. I think it's pretty dang unfair of you to assume that they are all doing the same things for the same reasons.

Finally.

Necklases break when you grab them. Hijabs are fitted and aren't nearly as easy to get hold of as hoodies.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

Not all necklaces break, I would imagine it wouldn't be much harder to grab a hijab and strangle someone with it, and it would be even easier to strangle someone with a sweater that the strangler brought with them. You could also beat someone over the head with a school book, or stap somone in the eye with an ink pen. But they aren't banning those.

Honestly, this is the first time I've heard the "psychotic stangle student" being used as a reason to ban hoodies. Even though I don't but the hiding headphones as a good reason to ban them, at least the reason made sense.


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

wow...what a ridiculous ban. schools are getting so much more controlling its crazy. just another reason to want to homeschool.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipse* 
Not all necklaces break, I would imagine it wouldn't be much harder to grab a hijab and strangle someone with it, and it would be even easier to strangle someone with a sweater that the strangler brought with them. You could also beat someone over the head with a school book, or stap somone in the eye with an ink pen. But they aren't banning those.

Honestly, this is the first time I've heard the "psychotic stangle student" being used as a reason to ban hoodies. Even though I don't but the hiding headphones as a good reason to ban them, at least the reason made sense.

Maybe canadians are just more creative since we have stricter gun laws. Hijabs are usually tucked under the shirt at the neck and worn forward enough to hide the hairline. So yeah they are more difficult to get a hold of. Of course, boys tend to be more aggressive towards each other physically then girls because their parents insist that boys need to be 'boys'.


----------



## Ziggysmama (Dec 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MusicianDad* 
Ok yeah, maybe your right. Schools are so bloody uptight that they would NEVER dream of doing something for safety reason. It all has to be about their own obsessive desire to control and discriminate.

News flash, Ziggysmama, just because you don't like public schools doesn't mean they are 100% evil and everything they do is for selfish, evil reasons. No they aren't perfect, but there are plenty of things the schools do FOR A GOOD reason. I think it's pretty dang unfair of you to assume that they are all doing the same things for the same reasons.

Finally.

Necklases break when you grab them. Hijabs are fitted and aren't nearly as easy to get hold of as hoodies.


Really? I think you are assuming just a little too much about me. Where did I ever say I think public school are evil? You have no idea what my views are on public schools actually.

I have to say though, in the years I was at high school, never was an item of clothing banned because of "safety" reasons, it was always about homogenizing the student population and stamping out any kind of individuality. The closest example to a "for your own safety" ban I can think of would be at my middle school (we where in uniform but 3 times a year we got to wear whatever we wanted) when they banned "surfer" and "metal" shirts because it caused fighting between the two "groups". But really that is a bunch of 11 and 12 year olds.

Is there really that much hoodie murdering happening that they need to be banned?

Also I don't think its a good idea to just sit back and accept that everything a person or organization or institution in power does is "for your own good"... it is important to question these things and think for yourself....


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ziggysmama* 
Really? I think you are assuming just a little too much about me. Where did I ever say I think public school are evil? You have no idea what my views are on public schools actually.

I have to say though, in the years I was at high school, never was an item of clothing banned because of "safety" reasons, it was always about homogenizing the student population and stamping out any kind of individuality. The closest example to a "for your own safety" ban I can think of would be at my middle school (we where in uniform but 3 times a year we got to wear whatever we wanted) when they banned "surfer" and "metal" shirts because it caused fighting between the two "groups". But really that is a bunch of 11 and 12 year olds.

Is there really that much hoodie murdering happening that they need to be banned?

Also I don't think its a good idea to just sit back and accept that everything a person or organization or institution in power does is "for your own good"... it is important to question these things and think for yourself....

Trust me I don't just sit back and believe every thing is done for a good reason. If they don't give a reason then I go looking for one.

I personally would rather my dd's school ban something thats been proven dangerous then just leave it. Schools need to be safe. If you want to blame someone for banning clothes that cause a safety risk, blame the parents who just look the other way while their children bully other kids. The parents who don't bother teaching their kids that someone being different is no reason to beat up/tease/torture them. The school is doing the best they can on that front.

Maybe what I get from the idea of the ban is different from yours because the schools around here don't impose usless bans on clothes. The dress code for dd's school, for my old high school are both maybe three or four sentences. I don't know where you are though, so I don't know if the schools in your area are like that.

If your not against public schools, you need to change your tone, because you are definatly coming off as someone who has it in for public schools.


----------



## smilingmomma (Apr 3, 2005)

I'd like to reiterate, the school ban is almost 100% due to kids hiding mp3 ear buds under their hoods, and also "hiding" beneath the hoods to take a nap. It's not a safety issue, or primarily one, for almost all school that I know of.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smilingmomma* 
I'd like to reiterate, the school ban is almost 100% due to kids hiding mp3 ear buds under their hoods, and also "hiding" beneath the hoods to take a nap. It's not a safety issue, or primarily one, for almost all school that I know of.

That you know of.


----------



## smilingmomma (Apr 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MusicianDad* 
That you know of.

Yes. That's obviously stated. I know the Chicago, New York, and Southern CT quite well.


----------



## Ziggysmama (Dec 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MusicianDad* 
Trust me I don't just sit back and believe every thing is done for a good reason. If they don't give a reason then I go looking for one.

I personally would rather my dd's school ban something thats been proven dangerous then just leave it. Schools need to be safe. If you want to blame someone for banning clothes that cause a safety risk, blame the parents who just look the other way while their children bully other kids. The parents who don't bother teaching their kids that someone being different is no reason to beat up/tease/torture them. The school is doing the best they can on that front.

Maybe what I get from the idea of the ban is different from yours because the schools around here don't impose usless bans on clothes. The dress code for dd's school, for my old high school are both maybe three or four sentences. I don't know where you are though, so I don't know if the schools in your area are like that.

If your not against public schools, you need to change your tone, because you are definatly coming off as someone who has it in for public schools.

Banning hoodies is not going to stop bullying. Bullys will just find another way of hurting you. I know, I was bullied. I was never however assualted with my own hoodie.

I am in New Zealand, the majority of high schools here employ uniform and then sometimes let you wear your own clothes for the last 1 or 2 years.
I don't think geography really has anything to do with it though, discrimination is discrimination the world over.


----------



## purslaine (Feb 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smilingmomma* 
I'd like to reiterate, the school ban is almost 100% due to kids hiding mp3 ear buds under their hoods, and also "hiding" beneath the hoods to take a nap. It's not a safety issue, or primarily one, for almost all school that I know of.


I say let them take a nap or listen to music. Some will flunk because of it - but so what? The teen years are a great time to learn that if you do not listen you will miss out on important stuff.

I think the effects of being over-controlling (umm...banning hoodies anyone?) is worse than listening to an mp3 or napping.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ziggysmama* 
Banning hoodies is not going to stop bullying. Bullys will just find another way of hurting you. I know, I was bullied. I was never however assualted with my own hoodie.

I am in New Zealand, the majority of high schools here employ uniform and then sometimes let you wear your own clothes for the last 1 or 2 years.
I don't think geography really has anything to do with it though, discrimination is discrimination the world over.

I know bullies will find other ways of bullying. But why should the school allow something to happen just because they will find other ways?

I was bullied. I was assulted with my own clothing at times. The reason I never did wear hoodies in school. Because even before the incident and the ban, I had enough common sense to know that it would be foolish. Unfortunatly common sense is rare in todays world.

I doubt there's every going to be understanding of what I'm saying because here clothes are never banned just because. Even in lower income areas.

Just try to remember that not every school is just like every other school and just because one school has one reason for banning hoodies, it does mean that's the only reason ever used.

Quote:

Yes. That's obviously stated. I know the Chicago, New York, and Southern CT quite well.
Well, here, schools that have found no safety reason to ban hoodies, don't. They just say no hoods up. Chicago, New York, and Southern CT are three places... so your experiance is pretty limited to make a general statement.


----------



## mar123 (Apr 14, 2008)

cannot just let students listen to music or sleep. If I did that, I would lose my job.

ALso, they are here to learn and I am here to teach. I make my class as fun and interesting as possible. I don't come to work to be bored!

In addition, many schools have to ban the MP3, etc, b/c students aren't just listening to music, they are listening to answers. Cheating is a huge problem these days. If a student has a hoodie on, it is very difficult to tell if they have an earpiece in.

Also, some clothes are downright distracting. And there are also a number of clothes we have banned for safety reasons- flip flops come to mind off the top of my head.

Not all schools are controlling and to be honest, most rules get put in place because a parent complained about an issue or a lawsuit happened. We can't satisfy everyone, but we do listen to the public because that is who we are here to serve.


----------



## Ziggysmama (Dec 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mar123* 
cannot just let students listen to music or sleep. If I did that, I would lose my job.

ALso, they are here to learn and I am here to teach. I make my class as fun and interesting as possible. I don't come to work to be bored!

In addition, many schools have to ban the MP3, etc, b/c students aren't just listening to music, they are listening to answers. Cheating is a huge problem these days. If a student has a hoodie on, it is very difficult to tell if they have an earpiece in.

Also, some clothes are downright distracting. And there are also a number of clothes we have banned for safety reasons- flip flops come to mind off the top of my head.

Not all schools are controlling and to be honest, most rules get put in place because a parent complained about an issue or a lawsuit happened. We can't satisfy everyone, but we do listen to the public because that is who we are here to serve.

I think banning mp3 players makes way more sense than banning hoodies...

I also was curious what the safety issue was surrounding flip flops? It they is one then I would say the vast majority of students in NZ and Australia are in imminent danger!!!!!


----------



## TefferTWH (May 13, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kathymuggle* 
I say let them take a nap or listen to music. Some will flunk because of it - but so what? The teen years are a great time to learn that if you do not listen you will miss out on important stuff.

I think the effects of being over-controlling (umm...banning hoodies anyone?) is worse than listening to an mp3 or napping.

So if your child was sleeping in class and flunking, that would be ok with you? Is it so controlling to make it more difficult for children to fail?

As for them being a safety issue, I have broken up fights in which a hoodie was used to the wearer's disadvantage, including it being pulled over the face so the victim couldn't identify the attackers.

Finally, hoodies make it easier for a cheater to cheat, period. Our state mandated testing specifies against them for just that reason, as well as coats or jackets


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

How are flip flops considered dangerous? If I could count the number of foot injuries I've treated at camps or pools because of flip flops.

There was actually a news story on NBC the other night about how bad they are for our feet as well.

Not that it stops me from wearing them - lol.


----------



## purslaine (Feb 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TefferTWH* 
So if your child was sleeping in class and flunking, that would be ok with you? Is it so controlling to make it more difficult for children to fail?


Do you _really_ think banning hoodies is going to make or break passing or failing? FWIW - teens were sleeping in class long before hoodies.

If my child were sleeping in class - I think they need to sleep more at home. It is not a hoodie issue.

They may not choose to, and they may fall asleep in class - so be it. The natural consequences are you may not do as well. It is a better lesson to learn while at school than say, at work.

I am not commenting on the other reasons for banning hoodies, but I think the "ban them because they use them to sleep behind" is a weak arguement.

Kathy


----------



## purslaine (Feb 20, 2006)

I think if your teens school has banned hoodies because they are worried about assault - it is not a safe place for your teen and once again, the hoodie is not the issue. It is the violence and your child should not be there.

Would you work in a place that had to ban hoodies for fear of them being used against you in an assault? No? Why is that OK for our children?

Kathy


----------



## AmyJayne19 (Nov 11, 2006)

my oldest isn't even close to being a preteen but i don't think this issue is just for the preteen and teenage years at school. my oldest ds is going into grade at a new school this year and i found out recently that they aren't even allowed to wear hoodies to school. this is a major issue for me as it gets pretty darn cold where we live and the kids are expected to be outside in up -20 celcius in the winter months. and whose child doesn't lose or forget their toques (wollen caps). for me, my ds's health is more important then the school rules. if they want to ban them inside the school then thats fine with me but banning them outside is a whole other issue.


----------



## imahappybrat (Jan 22, 2008)

I heard that in some gang problem areas kids are trying to wear hoodies with the hoods up as some sort of kkk reference. But i havent seen anything like this personally so it could just be the media overreacting...


----------



## mommy68 (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipse* 
I wonder if it has to do with teachers being able to identify students from a distance? I think it's silly.

I agree with this. I came up with various reasons for banning them: hiding weapons, hiding drugs, hiding their faces while hurting someone or stealing or doing something wrong. I'm sure there are many reasons for it. However, why not just ban jackets and coats altogether.







I don't "truly" get it I guess. Don't most schools have metal detectors now?


----------



## mommy68 (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smilingmomma* 
I'd like to reiterate, the school ban is almost 100% due to kids hiding mp3 ear buds under their hoods, and also "hiding" beneath the hoods to take a nap. It's not a safety issue, or primarily one, for almost all school that I know of.

But that may be what they are "saying" the reason for the no hoodie rule is.







The school board likely has other reasons that they are afraid to air for the public.


----------



## ilovebabies (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm sure the schools have a variety of reasons for banning hoodies. And to say they should just tell the kids to leave the hoods down is silly because what teacher wants to have to monitor high school students all day wearing hoodies to make sure their hood is down? What a pain! You know they won't listen to the rules and will put them up every chance they get. It's just MUCH easier to have them not wear them at all.

School is for learning. If a school feels that something is causing a problem and making it more difficult for the teachers to teach and for the student to learn or is causing distraction or disruption in any way, then they have the right to ban it and that decision needs to be respected.

That's part of the problem today... much of society has no respect for authority. Our culture is incredibly selfish and rebelious. The question is, what's good for the school as a whole? What's good for the students AND the teachers (who waste enough time on insubordinate kids)?

Personally I think there should be much more banned than hoodies.

I'm sure I'll get a lot of backlash, but I stand on what I said. I've been so disgusted at some of these responses.


----------



## mirlee (Jul 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy68* 







I don't "truly" get it I guess. Don't most schools have metal detectors now?

No, there are still many that do not have metal detectors. I know of one rural school that doesn't. Every urban school here has one plus added security guards and/or police.


----------



## smilingmomma (Apr 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mirlee* 
No, there are still many that do not have metal detectors. I know of one rural school that doesn't. Every urban school here has one plus added security guards and/or police.

True. I'm from NYC where I used to teach/social work and let me tell you, there are plenty of public schools without metal detectors and there's plenty of horrifically aggressive gang behavior. That's not to say that I think metal detectors are the answer. They rarely catch anything. But things like structure, uniforms, and other rules that seem silly to us liberal/crunchy folk are sadly necessary in many schools.


----------



## mar123 (Apr 14, 2008)

ilovebabies- DITTO! You said it better than I could have.

we don't have metal detectors; most schools around here don't.
Hoodies also seem to be relatively new. I have been teaching for 14 years and it is only within the last five that they have become a problem. Now, I do live in the south, but most kids went hatless or wore hats when it was cold enough to have one, which I admit is not often.

It would be impossible for all schools to make everyone happy. We truly do try to do the best for everyone.


----------



## superstella (Aug 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mirlee* 
No, there are still many that do not have metal detectors. I know of one rural school that doesn't. Every urban school here has one plus added security guards and/or police.

i don't know of *any* schools around here that have metal detectors, even after an "incident" with swat teams and a stabbed teacher last year.

I also don't know of any ban on hoodies, and quite frankly am surprised and confused!

My dd would be in a world of trouble, as 99% of her wardrobe is hoodies. Her typical outfit is jeans, a tshirt, and a hoodie on top. Even today, when it is 90 degrees outside, she says the classroom is still too cold and she wears or takes a hoodie. I can understand having to remove the hoodie for dangerous activities such as the chemistry lab example given above. Otherwise, I am totally not buying that hoodies are a safety issue any more than any other article of clothing.


----------



## ziggy (Feb 8, 2007)

There was a lot of stuff banned at my high school due to the huge amount of gang violence. I thought it was stupid until I wore a blue shirt one day, and got jumped by a group of girls in the crips. That's when I learned that banning things, even when i didn't really get why, was probably for a good reason.


----------



## imagine21 (Apr 7, 2007)

As a teacher, I would never advocate banning the hoodies, but they WILL NOT be over the students' heads in my class. The main problem in hiding the ear buds/ipods. Many students think it acceptable to listen to music and a teacher's presentation at the same time. Some teachers don't even care enough to call them on it. I'll ask a student once a school year to loose the earphones in my class. If I see them again, they will lose the ipod, I will turn it into administration and the parent can pick it up when it's convenient for them. That usually takes care of the problem in my classes, I do it to one kid a year and then the news that it is unacceptable in my class gets out and the students know to keep the electronics off and where I can't see them. Some students also pull the hoodies over their eyes. I also have a strict policy in my class that the students and I must be able to make eye contact; no glasses, no hiding, period. Again, I see no reason for banning the offending hoodies, just modifying the behavior.


----------



## BelovedK (Jun 7, 2005)

You mean no sunglasses?


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brainysmurfette* 
The hoods are also used to hide music headsets and such, but a no hoods up rule can take care of that issue.

Way back in the 80's, I used to turn the headphones backwards and hide them under my hair. Are they going to make girls cut off their hair? Ear buds and Ipods are MUCH easier to hid than the bulky walkman and headphones of the 80's.


----------



## amynbebes (Aug 28, 2008)

My dd is allowed to wear them as long as they have a school logo on them. We're in Florida but according to her all of the classrooms are freezing. I despise buying seperate wardrobes for home and school and being the little bit of a rebel that I'm so proud to be a mother to, she's been wearing one of her hoodies from a store. She's only got into one debate with a teacher so far


----------



## MrsCorell (Aug 16, 2006)

I work in the K-8 grades, on both elementary and middle school sites. We have a no hood in class policy. I cannot imagine the ridiculousness of banning them from school altogether. Our average winter temperature is somewhere in the neighborhood of 15 degrees. The kids have a PE dress code in the middle school and their attire includes a sweatshirt~hoodies are an option.

I know the difficulty teachers have with the Ipods, MP3 players, etc. In reality, it's not an issue with the children not listening to the teacher and the instruction, but more of a safety issue. What if there is an emergency, a fire alarm, safety instructions, etc? It's important the children can hear what's going on.

Banning the hoodies altogether, imo, is a bad move on teh school's part and will undoubtedly cause nothing but dissension within the school. They should just take a step down and request that the hoods be down at all times while indoors on school property. No different than a hat rule, in reality.


----------



## mamato3cherubs (Nov 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mar123* 
The pants below the rear bother me way more than hoods. If I had a dollar for every pair of boxers I have seen, I could retire!

Just wanted to say hwo perfect this statement was.

I think it is crazy to ban them. not up in class, yes, banning all together? Nope, but I dont take to well to so many of the rediculous restrictions the schools are introducing anymore


----------

